# Tomcat automatisch neustarten nach crash



## marsias (22. Aug 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe mal hier rumgesucht aber nichts dazu gefunden.
Kennt ihr eine Möglichkeit, mit der sich tomcat nach einen Absturz
automatisch neu startet?

Habe da mal was gelesen, dass es ein java tool gibt mit dem
es evtl möglich ist.

Grüße


----------



## DP (22. Aug 2006)

kannst ja nen heartbeat programmieren und entsprechend die shutdown + startup aufrufen...


----------



## marsias (4. Sep 2006)

Habe denke ich eine Lösung gefunden.
http://jakarta.apache.org/commons/daemon/jsvc.html
http://wrapper.tanukisoftware.org/doc/english/integrate.html


----------

